# Fishing trip in panama city video edit



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

Made a little edit from the footage i got during a family vacation. lots of fish caught. Making a seperate vid for the sharks and ray gigging, enjoy.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Great video!

Are you using the head strap most of the video? If so, how comfortable was it over time?


----------



## hawkpcb48 (Nov 14, 2011)

Awesome video what days were you guys down, i live in panama city beach, were you guys at the state park???
looks like you were free lining you bait?


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Damn Nate, you guys killed it! Can't wait to see the rest!!!


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

sweet video
man


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

PAWGhunter said:


> Great video!
> 
> Are you using the head strap most of the video? If so, how comfortable was it over time?


yes sir, every now and then id hook it too a pole mount i made. its comfortable for at least an hour but if your running and moving around a lot it gets annoying.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

hawkpcb48 said:


> Awesome video what days were you guys down, i live in panama city beach, were you guys at the state park???
> looks like you were free lining you bait?


yea man was down in june, all we did was freeline a dead/frozen cigar minow. we would throw off into the current and let it sink but never hitting the bottom, then reel in before the current took it away. everyday the kings would make a run through there later in the evening like between 6-9pm and would would just smash them. and we were at st andrews. best place for fishing!!!


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> Damn Nate, you guys killed it! Can't wait to see the rest!!!


hell yea man, only caught 3 sharks down there 1 in the gulf and 2 in the bay. lost a monster in the bay that ate half a king, broke 600lb mono leader agianst a rock or something but was definetly a stud. got surgery on my knee two weeks ago so i plan on being in pcola for some sharking in a month or so. ill hit you up buddy. take care


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Man that was a awesome video!:thumbsup:
What editing program do you use?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

ARslinger said:


> yes sir, every now and then id hook it too a pole mount i made. its comfortable for at least an hour but if your running and moving around a lot it gets annoying.


Thanks. I'm fixing to try my new GoPro out for the first time this weekend in my kayak. So I'll start with the pole mount and switch to the silly head mount if there are no girls around haha


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

girls love the head mount hahahhaa


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome video.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice vid!! I especially liked the use of the hood on that horrible PT jacket.:thumbup: I'm glad you got some use out of it...I hate wearing that jacket.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

EODangler said:


> Nice vid!! I especially liked the use of the hood on that horrible PT jacket.:thumbup: I'm glad you got some use out of it...I hate wearing that jacket.


My bro and I are both in the airforce, that damn hood looks so rediculous lol. I never where that thing lol


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I hated the new PT gear when they came out, those short were the first thing I threw away when I retired. Oh by the way, nice video.


----------



## 99sanni (Aug 8, 2012)

ARslinger said:


> Made a little edit from the footage i got during a family vacation. lots of fish caught. Making a seperate vid for the sharks and ray gigging, enjoy.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg2bkVopQeY


Are you mean you want to split your video? if so , I know some editing software can help u, such as imovie, windows movie maker etc video editor for mac


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

99sanni said:


> Are you mean you want to split your video? if so , I know some editing software can help u, such as imovie, windows movie maker etc video editor for mac


No sir, I actually have a lot more footage from the trip including catching sum sharks and gigging rays and stuff that I'm going to make a separate video for


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

*X2 on the jetties*

We gig the kidd's pool @ night, some nice door matt's in there, nice veido, mike


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Smashed it, that's a cool video!!


----------

